# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games >  How do the dwarfs talk and behave (avoiding Scottish stereotypes)?

## Scalenex

I got an exciting adventure planned with some human adventurers visiting dwarf lands.

I'm reasonably satisfied with the action encounters I have planned.  The short version is the adventurers are going to track down and rescue a proverbial dwarf prince or princess through monster infested tunnels before cannibal cultists ritually eat said hostage at a ritual time.  Long story is below, but I don't really need advice on the action, I need advice on the non-action scenes.

I'm betting there is probably an existing thread _somewhere_ on this forum full of tips for roleplaying dwarves.

*Spoiler: Adventure details*
Show

I've been running a solo campaign for my friend for a long time, I guess Baldur's Gate style.  His character, Kormatin, is the star but he's got three NPC sidekicks that he controls during combat.  I control his sidekicks in non-combat situations.

Anyway we recently completed a very long running story arc, so me and buddy were pondering "What do we do next?"

For a while we've been running non-canon random combat scenarios to playtest new rules and monsters (and since it's non-canon we can reverse character death).  We were about to do some non-canon fights with rescuing a hostage from Morlocks while fending off random various subterranean monsters and we thought "Why don't we do this for real?"

The basic adventure is that the heroes need to rescue a dwarf prince or princess before cannibals ritualistically eat said prince or princess at a specific ritual date to provide a ticking clock.  To track down the cannibals, the heroes have to rely on a captive Gollum-esque villain as a guide and said guide is looking to betray them at every turn.

In my world, I got something called "Cannibal Sickness". People who regularly engage in cannibalism grow stronger and uglier but they also get corrupted by an addiction to mortal flesh.  Human cannibals become ogres.  Dwarf cannibals become morlocks.  Orc cannibals become wendigo.  Goblin cannibals become Bugbears.  Gnome cannibals become ollums.  A homebrew creature based heavily on Gollum from LOTR but since they are gnomes, the "g" is silent. 

Cannibals who are also arcane spell casters are called skin changer witches, based loosely on real world Cherokee folklore.  They use ritual cannibalism to gain in mystical power.  Once in a while, skin changer witches get a vision I need to eat someone who has ______ traits in order to reach my next level of power.  "I need to someone with royal blood"  "I need to eat a seventh son of a seventh son" "I need to eat a wise sage."  You get the idea.

Between the heroes and the cannibals are a bunch of unaligned random subterranean monsters.

So we worked backwards.  "Why would the dwarves send three humans and a gnome to save their prince rather than a party of dwarves?"

We came up with two good reasons.  Kormatin is a holy warrior in a religious order that the dwarves respect.  Second Kormatin is actually specifically trained to track and kill evil wizards, and recently killed a very powerful ogre skin changer witch.  That would make him a good candidate to hunt down and kill a morlock skin changer witch.  Perhaps with a dwarf ranger to act as a guide, since Kormatin and his party are lacking in wilderness skills, especially in foreign environments.

But continuing to work backwards we need to get Kormatin and his allies into dwarf lands.  It's a little heavy handed but Kormatin saved an oracle's life in the last story arc, so I'm going to have the oracle make a vague prophecy he spends the winter with his dwarf friends.  Because oracles making vague prophecies that essentially "go this place and you find find  clues leading to a grand adventure" is a thing I do.



I like to separate my action scenes with roleplaying political scenes and we just had a lot of intense action scenes so it's time to calm things down with some peaceful Roleplay intensive sessions before we drop another action bomb.

Before Kormatin and Company go off to rescue a dwarf prince/princess from evil wizards and monsters, I want to have Kormatin hang out with the dwarves and hopefully grow to care about them before having to rescue a few of them.


he PC leader Kormatin is also trying to recruit political allies.  His homeland of Fumaya is staring down the imminent invasion of a stronger unprovoked enemy nation to the south.

To the west, is the dwarf nation. The dwarfs are sympathetic to Fumaya but they aren't eager to contribute soldiers.  At this point they are selling Fumaya weapons and armor at a discount.  At this point Kormatin is trying to convince them to do more. 

So far, I have been gently criticized that while my roleplaying the NPC cast has been generally good and that my human NPCs from different nations and social classes feel distinct and memorable  

Via constructive criticism, I was told that my dwarf NPCs have not acted much different from my human NPCs.  So far, the PCs have only interacted with dwarves who have been living in human lands for a long period of time, but now they are going to meet a bunch of dwarves in dwarf lands, so I they should be dwarfier.

How do I make interactions with dwarves feel dwarfy (without giving them cartoony Scottish accents).  How does the dwarf Charisma penalty manifest in dice-less roleplaying?  How do I combine the broad concepts that A) these dwarves are a little xenophobic by nature but also B) they are not hermits and they actual have reason to be fond of and polite to Kormatin and his allies due to their shared religious ties and Kormatin's past actions that indirectly aided them.

A while back, I created this system of charts to create distinctive dwarf clans.

I figured there are about 80 to 100 clans.   I made profiles for the five richest/most prestigious clan and one minor clan that I pull a lot of important NPCs from.  If I need to fill in the blanks on one of the other clans in a hurry, I can use the chart.

I got a few friendly dwarf factions for Kormatin and company to meet with.  I can add more.  I can maybe figure out a means to introduce a less-than-friendly dwarf faction just for variety too.

Anyway, a while back Kormatin found a lost heirloom to the Red Shaft Clan in the treasure hoard of a vampire he killed.  Kormatin gave the heirloom to his king who gave the heirloom back to the Red Shaft Clan.  In return, the Red Shaft sent a bunch of weapon smiths to boost the king's armory.  Kormatin made sure his king got the lion's share of the credit, but they will at least want to give Kormatin and his party a nice dinner and free drinks.  And they will want to hear all about his vampire slaying.

Kormatin and his allies have had business dealings with members of the Dragonbane clan, who happen to have a lot dwarves living temporarily in Fumaya.  Kormatin and his allies are actually going to caravan with a small party of Dragonbane dwarves to get to the dwarven lands.  And I'm planning to have the caravan attacked by a monster and/or brigands to let Kormatin have a nice adventurer moment.  So again, the Dragonbane clan will likely want to host Kormatin a while.

Kormatin is a holy warrior for the Sun goddess Khemra.  THe dwarves have a small priesthood of Khemra worshipers that will probably want to visit with him.

One of Kormatin's sidekicks/party members is of the smith god Hallisan, naturally Hallisan is a very beloved god to dwarves, so they could get a warm reception there too.

Kormatin and his party made some friends of the Bristlebranch dwarf clan.  They are a poor but proud clan, a bit more on the outdoorsy side compared to mainstream dwarves.  So I could have the heroes visit a Bristlebranch holding too.

Kormatin is part of a small semi-secret order that quietly hunts down evil mages that have machinations that potentially threaten the world.  I _might_ give his order a branch office in dwarven lands, since protecting the world from evil mages is something dwarves could get behind.

Eventually the proverbial prince or princess to be rescued is probably going to be a child marked with Khemra's divine blessing, a favored soul.  I could throw in that child's as of yet undetermined clan as another faction to meet.

I could also throw in dwarves that just pop up to meet a famous adventurer or any other third party dwarves that would be interested in rare VIP human visitors or any other third party dwarf characters that the story needs.

----------


## Shpadoinkle

I tend to portray dwarves as gruff and direct, action-minded and goal-oriented.

My dwarves generally don't like sitting around talking, such as going over the points of a plan with a fine-tooth comb; they come up with a rough outline of what everybody's going (supposed) to be doing, then they do their part as well as they can, and trust that their allies are doing their parts as well. If everybody works hard and does their part, it'll all come together.

The Charisma penalty mostly takes the form of considering stuff like going into fine details as useless faffing around - "If you're going to give me a part to do, tell me what it is then get out of the way and let me do it." This tend to come off as blunt and standoffish, but mostly it's just a difference in perspective - dwarves are hardworking and dedicated, so if you have a job to do, they do it to the best of their ability and expect you to do the same. Trying to micromanage (as they see it) indicates that you think they're incompetent and/or untrustworthy, and if that's the case then why are you including them in your plans at all?

----------


## KorvinStarmast

> I tend to portray dwarves as gruff and direct, action-minded and goal-oriented.


 Yes.  That's how my celestial Warlock dwarf operates; he looks for a problem to solve and then tries to solve it. And for him, I use a German accent.

----------


## Kurt Kurageous

> I tend to portray dwarves as gruff and direct, action-minded and goal-oriented.
> 
> My dwarves generally don't like sitting around talking, such as going over the points of a plan with a fine-tooth comb; they come up with a rough outline of what everybody's going (supposed) to be doing, then they do their part as well as they can, and trust that their allies are doing their parts as well. If everybody works hard and does their part, it'll all come together.


This is due in part to everyone in Dwarven society knowing their job/part very well. They are perfectionists as artisans, and to question another's skill is a grave insult unthinkable within your own clan. Yes, when drunk, they may say things they regret. A young dwarf may be forgiven in their ignorance, but will not be forgiven if "they should know better." Within a family, parents are very strict because the die Kinder are a direct reflection upon the parents. The clan is an extension of the family, because die Kinder also reflect upon the clan. So there's a lot of correcting going on before a dwarf steps out into the world. There is literally nothing left to discuss!

German is a good stand-in. In a sentence, German is generally a word or two shorter (pardon the height reference) than English, and has some great percussive words.

----------


## northernbard80

Funny you mention that - I also give my dwarves German or Nordic names.  Why?  Don't ask.  It's just an odd habit of mine.

On another note, I always give my gnomes Biblical names (Matthias, Gideon, Methuselah, etc) and my half-orcs Classical names (Claudius, Ulysses, Augustus, etc).

----------


## Rynjin

Add me to the "gruff and direct" list. A dwarf should be as blunt as a ****ing hammer in conversation. Brutally honest, borderline rude in their candidness.

They don't mean anything by it, that's just how their culture works. Say what you mean and mean what you say, and nobody should get pissy over it.

It also helps tie into their culture of honor and integrity. There's no such thing as a "little white lie" to a dwarf. A lie is a lie.

----------


## KorvinStarmast

> In a sentence, German is generally a word or two shorter (pardon the height reference) than English, and has some great percussive words.


 My 'lock is named Ryener Lichthammer. Nice, percussive name.  :Small Smile:  
(Rainer is the name of a German friend from some years ago, so I modified it a bit since my 'lock has proficiency in brewers tools).

----------


## Scalenex

For dwarf place names I pull loose translations from Old Norse.

I pick vaguely Old Norse first names for dwarves.  But I don't give them accents like the Swedish chef.

I guess blunt and direct is one way to go.  I am a Star Trek nerd and was leaning towards the idea of making dwarves like DS9 Klingons, but I felt like I could do more than a copy paste of that.

----------


## Bohandas

I'd expect that between darkvision and there being few sources of fresh oxygen underground they'd have no candles or torches

Increased lifespan would result in an increased amount of people in classes that require long periods of training

Poison resistence means they'd probably eat things other konds wouldn't consider, cook things less thoroughly and require more or stronger alcohol to get drunk

----------


## Scalenex

> I'd expect that between darkvision and there being few sources of fresh oxygen underground they'd have no candles or torches


In D&D 5th edition, even more than 3rd ed, it seemed it everyone and their grandmother has darkvision.

In my homebrew system, darkvision is rare, dwarves don't have it without magic.  I had considered about how fires exhaust oxygen in closed spaces in a dungeon crawl, but I hadn't considered how this would affect a normal dwarf's home.  I suppose dwarf living quarters by design would be as well ventilated as possible.




> Increased lifespan would result in an increased amount of people in classes that require long periods of training


Agreed.  I also figured longer lived races would be more literate on average than humans.  Most longer lived races I kind of see taking a jack of all trades approach but I figure more often dwarves would seek to become true masters of a small number of things rather than competent at several things.  Though there are exceptions and I have different dwarf nations with their own character.




> Poison resistence means they'd probably eat things other konds wouldn't consider, cook things less thoroughly and require more or stronger alcohol to get drunk


Agreed.  Also I figure given how even with supernatural fungi and the like, it is more difficult for mountain folk and underground dwellers to put food on the table than people in nice fertile fields.  Especially if your populace all has a preference for mining and metalwork.

I figure it is a severe taboo for a to waste food in a dwarf household and a minor taboo to complain about the quality of one's food.

I can see "Take all you want but eat all you take" being a dwarf cultural norm when hosting.

----------


## Bohandas

The stability trait suggests that sports similar to sumo wrestling may be popular




> Poison resistence means they'd probably eat things other kinds wouldn't consider, cook things less thoroughly and require more or stronger alcohol to get drunk


Expanding upon this, things would likely taste different to them too, in particular they would likely have reduced ability to taste bitterness

----------


## Alcore

I have mine talk like space marines from 40k. No contractions, vary assertive, declarations being common, flowery prose that sounds badass. _Assuming I do not embrace Scotland for all its worth. Even down to bagpipes being used as anti calvary._

----------


## NovenFromTheSun

I once saw an explanation that dwarves prefer it underground because seasonal changes dont affect them very much. Based on that, I imagine theyre very set in their ways. Not just in terms of broad cultural movements, but just changing their schedule is something dwarves hate.

----------


## VonKaiserstein

Build off that idea that dwarves are inflexible.  They stop and camp at unpredictable periods (to the humans) because this is where you camp on the journey.  Each dwarf has a few favorite inside jokes or anecdotes that they share every time, because they enjoy doing it.  If it makes their audience uncomfrotable, all the better.  They sing the same marching songs, refuse to learn new ones, and constantly declare they are classics.  Oddly, though they never seem dirty, they wear the same outfit with alarming regularity.  

They turn up next to your cart, asking if you've checked the iron content of your axles.

To put it bluntly- they are a dad on a road trip.  Well aware they are not cool and slightly annoying- and that you are going to have to sit there and listen to them for the next several days.

"Have you heard the latest craze in Dwarven music?"
loudly bangs 2 rocks together.

"It's called rock music."
This joke will be used on everyone in the caravan.

----------


## Keledrath

I don't use dwarves too often, but one of my favorites is in a module that is more focused on elves, with a few dwarves showing up. The main elf the party interacts with is a pompous jackass, not because he's an elf, but because he's a politician. So I decided to make this dwarf the opposite of the fancy pants elven chancellor: He's a hillbilly. Full on awful grammar, nearly incomprehensible when speaking in common (which requires a social check to even get him to), comes out waving a crossbow around, belligerent as all get out. Also incredibly racist against anyone in the party who isn't a dwarf, with insults made up on the fly that are, at minimum, 5 words long.

----------


## Tanarii

Norse.  Dwarves should be Norse.

----------


## Kane0

You could make them not-roman Greek, especially if you have the Spartan clan, the Athenian clan, etc. The Spartan influence would lean into their bluntness, tireless professionalism and xenophobia.

----------


## Tanarii

> You could make them not-roman Greek, especially if you have the Spartan clan, the Athenian clan, etc. The Spartan influence would lean into their bluntness, tireless professionalism and xenophobia.


Dwarves are supposed to actually be good warriors though, not theme-park warriors.  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Nepenthe

I like my dwarves more viking-like, including making them avid seamen. And since gnomes peaced out of my setting (they built a giant cannon and blasted themselves off world), dwarves also fill the role of tinkers. You can find them raiding the coast in their steam ships with shells, pearls, and bits of coral decorating their beards.

Y'know, I've often wondered where the idea that dwarves are Scottish even comes from. Tolkien's descriptions were certainly based on a harmful stereotype, but it wasn't of Scottsmen...

----------


## Zombimode

Scottish-sounding dwarves are an english-only thing anyway. You can just not do the scottish accent and loose nothing.

Gimli in the german localasition of the LotR movies just sounds like a dwarf, not a like a scot. Search youtube for "gimli deutsch" if you need inspiration.

----------


## Quixotic1

Yeah, I'm not a fan of the Scottish accent on Dwarves. Feels lazy and possibly offensive.

My settings are usually less overtly fantastical than a lot of typical Sword and Sorcery type deals, so I feel like it's more important for me to emphasize that even the "mundane" non-human races are distinctly *not* human.
One thing I like about the Warhammer dwarves is the concept of the Slayer sub-culture. A dwarf that has broken a vow or oath--even in a way that was out of their control--can potentially go mad due to the strain on their mind. They're that rigid and stubborn; going back on their promise is almost literally unthinkable.

Dwarves seem...efficient? In most fantasy settings. They don't spend a lot of time lounging about or engaging in something frivolous. Tolkien's dwarves are both more complex and less interesting, in some ways.

Maybe...dwarves are usually soft-spoken? Because they live underground and the echoes and what not. And it's...maybe dark a lot? So less emphasis on body language? But maybe they are capable of being really long-winded; sort of socially unaware but also physically capable of talking a lot, due to their natural toughness. Like... conversational circular breathing?
And maybe they tend to be gruff and short in part because none of them have much freedom in their society--it's regimented and kind of oppressivr--so they're sort of unhappy about their lot, but not enough to do anything about it.  It's just not in their nature?

----------


## Mordante

> My 'lock is named Ryener Lichthammer. Nice, percussive name.  
> (Rainer is the name of a German friend from some years ago, so I modified it a bit since my 'lock has proficiency in brewers tools).


My human Warlock is called Loretta from Millhaven, but she prefers Lottie.

----------


## Sigreid

I generally go with dwarves being as steady and nearly as inflexible (tempermenally) as the stone from which the first dwarves were carved.

I also tend to make this a metaphysical thing ad opposed to a personal thing.  So a dwarf that is dealing with non dwarfs will struggle until they get some experience dealing with non dwarves.  I kind of see this as the original reason they allied with humans.  Humans bring a brashness to things that dwarves struggle with but can see the value in.

----------


## Scalenex

> I like my dwarves more viking-like, including making them avid seamen. And since gnomes peaced out of my setting (they built a giant cannon and blasted themselves off world), dwarves also fill the role of tinkers. You can find them raiding the coast in their steam ships with shells, pearls, and bits of coral decorating their beards.
> 
> Y'know, I've often wondered where the idea that dwarves are Scottish even comes from. Tolkien's descriptions were certainly based on a harmful stereotype, but it wasn't of Scottsmen...


I'm going a little bit into Old Norse for names and language but I'm not sure if my dwarves are Viking like.

There are a lot of commonalities between mountain folk aka highlander culture that independently evolved around the world yet with incredible similarities.  Most of these things apply to dwarves.  Among these traits is to resist religious, technological, and linguistic cultural assimilation of nearby lowland cultures.  Skills at mining, skills at craftmanship, and militaristic cultures are often common among mountainfolk around the world.

Scottsmen are the closest thing to "mountainfolk" most Englishmen know.

----------


## Martin Greywolf

I always thought the idea of a dwarf having a Scottish accent being offensive was pants-on-head stupid. If you're using some offensive Scottish stereotype, then you have a potential problem, but that's not because of the dwarf - you can have your belligerent Scottish dwarves work as long as you do some light wikipedia trip and understand why the Scottish were perceived like that and go from there.

As for Norse, well... what do you think is more offensive, using a Scottish accent that you can do passably well, or using a language whose pronunciation you will do warcrimes on? I don't know, but I do know which one is more annoying to me when I see it. No one deserves the way most Dark Souls youtubers pronounce "Zweihander" or "Ornstein".

That said, sometimes you want to change things just to add variety.

With that in mind, pick a culture whose language/accent you can read a sentence in without making a natural speaker die inside and go from there. Czech translation of Witcher games did a really good job of that, making dwarf accents being those of a mining town/region of Ostrava. Or, for a non-dwarf example, a movie called Death of Stalin used various USA accents for its characters to make sure you'd get who was speaking fancy and who was more rural. When I'm running games in English, I usually use German accents, because Germans pretty much invented Europe's underground mining - this is especially effective, because most fantasy settings are so far removed from how medieval societies worked that using a standard Free Imperial City from HRE feels downright exotic.

And Tolkien dwarves are explicitly stated to be linguistically and culturally Jewish, but I can see why one may want to stay away from that particular option.

----------


## Vinyadan

> And Tolkien dwarves are explicitly stated to be linguistically and culturally Jewish, but I can see why one may want to stay away from that particular option.


Not exactly. The quote goes: "I do think of the 'Dwarves' like Jews: at once native and alien in their habitations, speaking the languages of the country, but with an accent due to their own private tongue", after which the Letters add a .....; the unpublished text however was about something completely different (fan letters and critical reception).

I find that very different from being culturally and linguistically Jewish, unless there is some other JRRT quote about the subject.

In the same letter (actually, right before the quote), talking about a dramatization of his work that didn't reach us, Tolkien writes: 


> I thought that the dwarf (Gloin not Gimli, but I suppose Gimli will talk like his father  apparently someones idea of a German) was not too bad if a bit exaggerated.

----------


## Telonius

Norse is a good option. But personally, it would be more relatable to me if they were from Pittsburgh. Think union guy from the 50s or 60s. Mining, metalworking, doesn't suffer fools gladly. Will give an honest day's work for an honest day's wage, but will carry a grudge forever if you mess with them. Has a language that can be difficult for outsiders to understand. (I'm from a bit north of there, so I can parse it pretty well).

I would be a bit curious to learn where the "Scottish Dwarf" thing originated. Was it in the UK, or the US? The reason I ask is that a really big contingent of "Scots-Irish" people (descendants of Ulster Protestants who moved to the US) settled in Appalachia. That is (or was) a major mining and steelworking region.

----------


## Tanarii

> I would be a bit curious to learn where the "Scottish Dwarf" thing originated. Was it in the UK, or the US? The reason I ask is that a really big contingent of "Scots-Irish" people (descendants of Ulster Protestants who moved to the US) settled in Appalachia. That is (or was) a major mining and steelworking region.


Ultimately it's because of Tolkiens portrayal of the _personality_ of the dwarves (not the language he invented for them) as the equivalent of hard working class man, and later adaptions/portrayals. That's why 1978 Lord of the Rings had British working class accents.  And that slowly moved to Scottish over time.  Because nothing is more hard working class man sounding than Scottish.  :Small Wink: 

Just like orcs speak with a British Hooligan accent.  Because of Tolkein-ish personality, as interpreted by later adaptions.   :Small Amused: 

However to answer your question directly, I found some guy on Reddit claiming:
The first "Scottish" dwarf was in Poul Anderson's book "Three Hearts and Three Lions."

That book was certainly a huge influence on Gygax and associates.  But I don't know if it's a true statement or not that was the first Scottish dwarf, or that's actually a source influence for modern popular media.

Edit: I can say that dwarves are Scottish was well cemented in RPG circles by the mid-90s.  I didn't have a wide circle, but multiple groups of unconnected folks I played with featured a scottish accent dwarf.  Warcraft I only came out in '94, so even if it had Scottish dwarves that can have been the source.

----------


## Coeruleum



----------


## warty goblin

If you're going for dwarves as genuine masters of their crafts - or culturally venerating the traits of the best - then I think you'll want more of the following:

1) Meticulousness. You don't build great things without intense attention to detail. A dwarf master, or a dwarf emulating a master, does not do things by the seat of their pants or go 'eh, good enough.' No, they do it right, they do it proper, they think it through before starting, and they do it as well as they can. 

2) Patience. Things go wrong when you make stuff. All the time. Attention to detail and knowledge prevent a lot of mistakes and random stuff happening, but random stuff will still happen and you need to roll with it. This is especially true for crafts that involve non-uniform and non-manufactured materials, such as stone and wood. But metalwork still has plenty of room for things to go wrong. And you can't get tilted about it, at least not in any longterm way. Rather, you use your knowledge and attention to detail to come up with a plan and fix the problem. 

3) Centeredness and focus. If you cannot fall into the work completely, you will not do good work. If you have hundreds of years to focus on a craft, your attention to that craft will be profound. Dwarves also are generally shown doing things like mining and smithing, both of which are very dangerous and will severely injure or kill you shockingly fast if you mess up. Like, I really cannot overemphasize how stupid hot red hot metals are, let alone something like molten gold or copper; it glows like the sun and vaporizes most organic matter on contact. You do not get to make mistakes with this stuff. 

All of which adds up to a much steadier, slower and more grounded sort of personality than the stereotypical grouchy and overly emotional dwarf of modern fantasy. Much more Gimli, contemplating tending the Glittering Caves one hammerstroke a day than a short angry drunk with an axe fetish.

----------


## Telok

DwarfFortress all the way. My dorfs get names like Urist McSockLicker, grumble a lot, scream incoherently, and are generally little bundles of psychosis, neurosis, and manias. With a drinking problem. Like a biological dependency on alcohol to the point that dorf vampires need to drink from inebriated drunks to stay sane and functional.

Then you get the sick ****s who were thrown in dwarven !!science!! daycare with the spear traps and puppies for ten years. Then you murderized their puppies and put them in the military for a decade. Now they're uncaring psychopath killers whose only emotions are anger and alcohol.

Grumbling or screaming. Insults, gripes, threats, entreaties. It's all grumbling or screaming.

----------


## Bohandas

Ok, so I recommend this documentary to anyone who is trying to play a character with non-human senses and who has some time to kill:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVPN165wz1Y

----------


## Cygnia

In the world I am slowly building, dwarves will be Minnesotan.  :Small Tongue:

----------

